# MCS mobile integration



## IrishREO (Feb 23, 2013)

Just saw that MCS is coming out with their own mobile app as well as using REOphoto. I signed up for the new release of REOphoto and it's working really good. Anyone else using it yet?

http://www.dsnews.com/articles/mcs-announces-expansion-of-mobile-toolset-2013-02-18


----------



## S&Kpropertyservices (Feb 19, 2013)

IrishREO said:


> I signed up for the new release of REOphoto and it's working really good. Anyone else using it yet?


I think We may try it next month after we get our cell phone upgrades. We currently have iphone 3s with no flash so can't use them for our pictures.

What are the big differences between the free and paid versions? Are you able to do everything you need with the free version, or did you buy the upgraded program? I also looked into Pruvan but that's more than we want to pay right now.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

So are the crooks going to sucker someone into another program thats free in the beginning and charge in the end.


----------



## IrishREO (Feb 23, 2013)

The free version lets you get orders and do date/time stamped photos. The paid versions have several other cool features such as renaming photos, custom forms and mapping features. We started with the free to try it out then upgraded. It's been a god send for our crews. 

As far as any bait and switch that wasn't the case. They give you the levels and you pick what you want.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Your an MCS newbie then.


----------



## IrishREO (Feb 23, 2013)

I guess when I was referring to bait and switch I thought you were referring to the company that owns REOphoto. I've been with MCS for a year and their ok, got their good and bad just like every other national in this industry.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

IrishREO said:


> I guess when I was referring to bait and switch I thought you were referring to the company that owns REOphoto. I've been with MCS for a year and their ok, got their good and bad just like every other national in this industry.


Don't ever quit them. Thats when the chargebacks start........


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

How is the system on data transfer fees???
I remember when FAS did the Pruvan thing our phone bill skyrocketed from 15 a month to over 500 because of the data transfer fees....
Does any carrier really have UNLIMITED data transfer plans??????


----------



## IrishREO (Feb 23, 2013)

We have unlimited data through AT&T but my guys usually wait until the get to a free wifi spots throughout the day. One cool thing is they don't have hidden extra charges. One flat fee per month per device.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm a Pruvan user and would never go back to doing this business without it .... last I checked REO Photo was more expensive and didn't offer a free version or even a free trial. This could have changed ... or maybe you need to be an MCS vedor to get that? 
I personally have an unlimited data plan, but I also haven't had any complaints from my subs about their data bills so I'm assuming it's not been a problem.


----------



## IrishREO (Feb 23, 2013)

We didn't try Pruvan but I know what you mean. Couldn't imagine my guys not using something like this. They do have 3 levels. Free, standard ($14.95) and pro ($24.95) with no additional charges. If people aren't using Pruvan, REOphoto or something like it they are losing money for no reason.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Don't ever quit them. Thats when the chargebacks start........


They attempted 1 year after I quit them to back charge me on a wint I said OK see ya in court. We'll debit your account she said Great but UH Beatrice ( female beavis) I have to have jobs comming in for you to do that. NO comment and a dial tone followed. :thumbsup:


----------



## williampierce (Jan 29, 2013)

Cleanupman said:


> How is the system on data transfer fees???
> I remember when FAS did the Pruvan thing our phone bill skyrocketed from 15 a month to over 500 because of the data transfer fees....
> Does any carrier really have UNLIMITED data transfer plans??????


Sprint:thumbsup:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

williampierce said:


> Sprint:thumbsup:


Sprint sucks. dont get me started


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> They attempted 1 year after I quit them to back charge me on a wint I said OK see ya in court. We'll debit your account she said Great but UH Beatrice ( female beavis) I have to have jobs comming in for you to do that. NO comment and a dial tone followed. :thumbsup:


can`t fix stupid!

Did same with FAS! Stayed on with them and declined jobs till I got finale payment! Stopped answering there emails(never did return there calls)


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Don't ever quit them. Thats when the chargebacks start........


I haven't quit anybody....yet, I just remove all zip codes from my coverage area. Tell them I'm too busy, yadda, yadda and then let the insurance certs not be sent out. I still gets emails and tell people "When I add coverage back, I'll get you an updated cert. Knock on wood, so far nothing bad has happened.

Disclaimer: never worked for MCS.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Whew, the sales guys for REO photo and MCS are working hard to sell you guys in their app. I have unlimited data on both our Verizon and AT&T lines. Only on 4 phones. Once you hit 5gbs of data, the cell companies throttle your DL/UL speeds to a speed that's about as fast as dial up. This is if you're grandfathered into an unlimited package. Or for AT&T $50 a month gets you 5GB of data. $10 for each 1GB over 5GB of data used. 

I can see these apps being a life and time saver. But not a money saver. Unless you wait to upload the photos to the servers when you're near a wifi hotspot. What happens next when ISP's start charging you per data usages at home or your office.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We use Sprint and yes it sucks. But with a unlimited data plan, I can tether to a laptop, upload hundreds of pics or video stream all day long if need be. $99 bucks per month per phone, is not $99 bucks per phone. The phone is still one thing that is a necessary evil.


----------



## williampierce (Jan 29, 2013)

same here


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> We use Sprint and yes it sucks. But with a unlimited data plan, I can tether to a laptop, upload hundreds of pics or video stream all day long if need be. $99 bucks per month per phone, is not $99 bucks per phone. The phone is still one thing that is a necessary evil.


Not sure how tech savy you are. If you have an android and know how to reroute the PRL antenna signals on your sprint device, you can put it on a 100% roam on Verizon 3G. Not sure about the LTE part. Google sprint android PRL settings.


----------

